# SpeedCube Timer Pro Released!



## Dane man (Jan 26, 2011)

SpeedCube Timer Pro is now available in the Apple App Store! Features were suggested by Forum members, and all forum members who suggested features will soon recieve there code to download it for free!

Download here:SC Timer Pro

Current list of features for SpeedCube Timer Pro (+ means that it is already included, - means that it is in development):

+ Save sessions.
+ Load and continue sessions.
- Send others your session times.
+ Scramblers for ALL official puzzles and a few more (please suggest). (all except square-1 and clock)
- Choose the type of average (5, 12, total).
+ Choose your time format.
- Have times be +2, DNF.
+ Session notes.
+ Option to not show timer at all while timing.
- etc. top secret improvements.

Features that could be added (let me know if you want them):

- Change font, color, size, etc. (only on iPad due to screen constraints).
- Have some times not count in the average (without being DNF).
- Custom inspection time (greater than 1 sec).

Suggested by you (the ones I understand):

- Sound Effects - oprah62
+ Music option - oprah62 (as it turns out, your music app will play music in the background while using this app)
- Sound Cues, for countdown and timer stop - skeevs, GSTANK
- Record inspection time (for any reason) - Whyusosrs?
- Show scrambler algs with times - skeevs
- Graph of best, worst, and average (might take work, will be released with an update) - theace
- Export graph to images - dillonbladez
+ Show Standard Deviation - oprah62
- Not show sub-seconds until done timing - fatboyxpc
- Themes. Change background (use your own) change color of text, etc. - dillonbladez
+ Manually input times - Lorken
+ Screen flash on countdown - 4.
- Custom beeps for the countdown - dillonbladez


----------



## Tillers (Jan 30, 2011)

I've just started speed cubing (this week) and I'm still learning the 2 look OLL & PLL. I downloaded several timers in their lite version to test them.

This one was the best except that it doesn't break down the tine into m:ss. I guess that once one is sub 60 seconds it doesn't matter (I'm still averaging 1:40) but it just seems strange as it is.


----------



## Tillers (Jan 30, 2011)

I've just started speed cubing (this week) and I'm still learning the 2 look OLL & PLL. I downloaded several timers in their lite version to test them.

This one was the best except that it doesn't break down the tine into m:ss. I guess that once one is sub 60 seconds it doesn't matter (I'm still averaging 1:40) but it just seems strange as it is.

Edit... I've just purchased the pro version and note that there is an option to show time m:ss:ms.

Sorry.


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 31, 2011)

Purchased the pro version today and i think that the app itself is good, just a menu when more updates come out would be good as everything linked from the timing screen would be annoying.


----------



## xkevx (Jan 31, 2011)

is there a possible chance that it will be on the Android shop?


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 31, 2011)

Be good on android, as i have galaxy s, bit i doubt it will. There is already a sufficient one there you see.


----------



## Dane man (May 23, 2014)

Bump. The app, after having to be taken down due to supposed trademark infringement issues with Rubik's, has been restored to the Apple App Store, and it's FREE for the celebration of the 40th anniversary of the cube!

With additional features!

Check it out here!


----------

